# How to train your Dove



## afrousagi (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello all. 

I've had my Ringneck Dove for about 4 years now. Back when I found her, she was just coming out of her baby phase. She quickly bonded with me, and now she's obsessed with me lol. As much as I would like to have her out all of the time, I tend to keep her in the cage a lot cos she poops everywhere every 10 or so minutes. I was just wondering if anyone has any tips on how to train a dove to poop in specific areas.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fergus_the_feral (Sep 4, 2016)

Do a Google search for "flight suit" or "pigeon pants." I bought a flight suit for my pigeon and we're in the process of getting him used to it. It catches the poop! And it's super cute!


----------



## afrousagi (Oct 18, 2016)

Hahaa, they look so cute! Thank you for telling me about this product. I think she'll look adorable in it.


----------



## michele_erin (Nov 4, 2016)

*Pigeon Pants!*

I bought my pigeon (Poppy) pigeon pants and they are awesome!! I use panty-liners inside them rather than buying the ones that they sell specifically for the pants and I get more for my money. I love them because he can be out of his cage whenever he wants and no poopies everywhere!


----------



## thestarktruth (Aug 15, 2017)

*Pigeon pants for Doves?*

I've had very varied responses for doves in pigeon pants... Have you tried them on your doves yet? I'm really curious as to whether that works or not.


----------



## ptocheia (Sep 22, 2016)

My dove has free reign of my apartment during much of the day, so I know the poop struggle. I was very unsuccessful in getting him to wear pigeon pants (partly because I was unsure of the size, and partly because he is extremely against wearing them). He has a few spots I set up high for him that he enjoys, which I've placed paper under - a perch swing in a doorway with newspaper on the ground underneath that I change, and a shelf high on a wall that I laid paper down on as well (also have paper on the tops of a few bookshelves). Same with placing newspaper under the tops of doorways, where he also likes to sit.

He also tends to want to sit where-ever I'm watching something - so on top of the computer monitor or on top of the TV. So, I constructed troughs out of cardboard that I taped to the back of each. I then tape plastic wrap inside these - I can clean it out or replace the plastic wrap as the poop accumulates.

Unfortunately, I haven't solved the "pooping on the floor" issue, aside from keeping tissue handy!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like the trough idea.


----------



## ptocheia (Sep 22, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> I like the trough idea.


I originally tried using a newspaper trough, but it didn't really hold up well for poop removal, and flapping wings made it move around far too much. A long thin cardboard box (what a curtain rod comes in, for example) was the perfect size.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are very smart, and resourceful. I really do like that idea and think many people could use it in one place or another where their pigeon likes to roost. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ptocheia (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks and no problem! Here are a couple of pictures I took of the trough on my TV that show what it looks like (featuring Neville the dove):


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you! Great shots. That'll give a lot of people ideas of how to do that. Like I said, very resourceful. Do you mind if I steal a picture to post later when someone needs an idea? I'll give you the credit.


----------



## ptocheia (Sep 22, 2016)

No problem, steal away!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. ...............


----------

